# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Tiện trục vit me

## minhphubk

Em có cái vit me như thế này

Giờ em muốn gắn gối đỡ vô thì phải tiện lại trục hả mấy anh?
Em ở Q.10 - HCM có chỗ nào tiện lại ko mấy anh chỉ em với!

----------


## cnclaivung

bác liên hệ ông nam cnc trên đây lad ok, từ a-z

----------

